# How to find IT work in Pretoria



## leofamee (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello SA expats,

I just got a job based in Pretoria and will be moving there in about a month with my boyfriend. Although we have a million and a half questions about this big change, the primary question at the moment is if/how he will find a job. (Note that we're not worried about visas, as my new employer will be handling that for the both of us.)

I've read elsewhere (via Google searches) that job listings are commonly not found online--instead most jobs can be found and applied to in person. I haven't had any luck finding a decent website with aggregated job listings, so is this true? Or are there useful, reliable job search engines for SA?

Any advice regarding finding work, specifically in IT and in/near Pretoria, would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks!


----------



## Lotus1979 (Apr 23, 2011)

With the right visa it should be a breeze. Shortage of pretty much all skills sets in South Africa. There are various websites you can apply from in the meantime such as...

Jobs in South Africa on Careers24
Classifieds ? Gumtree Cape Town Free Classified Ads ? Gumtree Cape Town Online Community

But of course it's best to get out there and meet people in the same field and let them know what you're about. They'll have you off in the right/best direction.


----------



## leofamee (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks so much, Lotus1979. That is really encouraging!


----------



## signol (May 18, 2011)

There's an IT specialist agency in Midrand called Insource ICT - they may be able to help. I cannot yet post a link but a search on that name will show their (green and purple) website...

signol


----------

